# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Гуны

## Александр 2

Скажите пожалуйста,Враджендра Кумар прабху,что собой представляют гуны? В смысле,гуны это материя(восемь материальных элементов),или гуны  это личности(дживы,какие то трансцендентные энергии Кришны)?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Гуны - это невидимые веревки, силы, которые манипулируют материальными элементами. Материальные элементы и гуны - разные вещи. Хотя гуны могут передаваться через элементы. Но и гуны могут очищать или осквернять элементы. Например, если человек выпил алкоголь, то он погрузится в гуну невежества. Или человек в гуне благости пришел в грязное место, навел там порядок, протер пыль и место стало благостными. Так гуна может изменить место и так же места и элементы передают влияние гун. Поэтому присутствует обоюдное влияние друг на друга.

----------


## Александр 2

> Гуны - это невидимые веревки, силы, которые манипулируют материальными элементами. Материальные элементы и гуны - разные вещи.


Спасибо,Враджендра Кумар прабху,но гуна,это личность? Вот например я,я осознаю что я джива и сама себе могу сказать и уже не по русски,не через материальное тело,а напрямую,своим осознанием,я джива уже сама себя осознаю(самое самое начало самоосознания). И благодаря этой реализации,я как джива осознаю что Кришна есть.Он есть,так как джива и Кришна по качеству одинаковы.
Вот также гуна,ана может сама себе сказат: я есть?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нет, гуны - это не личности. Это энергии, которыми пользуются личности. Хотя у каждой гуны есть своя персонификация (олицетворение). Олицетворением гуны благости является Вишну, страсти - Брахма, невежества - Шива.

----------

